
Ask HN: How do companies like Spotify and atom package their electronjs apps? - kingkongjaffa
I just started learning electron and I&#x27;m not sure which packaging tool to use out of:<p>electron-forge<p>electron-builder<p>electron-packager<p>Does anyone have any idea who is using each of these?
======
freqn
I'd like to know as well.

